
The most genuine museum in the world: Sweden’s Museum of Failure - nothinggoesaway
https://www.bbc.com/reel/playlist/worlds-strangest-museums
======
slartibardfast0
The link is to a playlist. Please consider the direct one:
[https://www.bbc.com/reel/video/p06kwv7v/the-museum-that-
reve...](https://www.bbc.com/reel/video/p06kwv7v/the-museum-that-revels-in-
failure)

~~~
masayune
I clicked on the original link and loved the giant “Korean Island Dedicated to
Sex” title on my work monitor. Hooray.

------
winrid
Here's your daily dose of irony: [https://qz.com/work/1538614/museum-of-
failure-founder-files-...](https://qz.com/work/1538614/museum-of-failure-
founder-files-bankruptcy-experiences-failure/)

Too bad. I wanted to go.

~~~
volume
Ironically I think that would be coincidence:
[http://www.isitironic.com/](http://www.isitironic.com/)

------
pickle-wizard
Museum of Failure. I'm pretty sure I have some projects worthy of inclusion.

